# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم gsm-finder dongle تحديثات :  Gsmfinder pc ver2.3.6(Added 2 meps in berry tool

## Shamseldeen Victory

Gsmfinder pc ver2.3.6(Added 2 meps in berry tool    *Added in Berry tool *   -MEP-46976-002 -MEP-09917-003  We support all meps  255+blank=256 MEPS & 8476 PRD      Code: 
What we have till now ?
=========================================================
Code tool: 
Offline code calculator;
ZTE : 31 models supported          -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Huawei modem: 39 models supported  -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Alcatel: 32 models                 -(PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
Online code calculator;
Alcatel: 295 models with 31000+PIDS-(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
Zte :120 models                    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
Huawei:71 models                   -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits) 
Amoi:2 models                      -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
BIOS Series:16 series              -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
Motorola:22 models                 -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits) 
=========================================================
Finder tool: 
IC compatibility: 13 types        -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Lcd compatibility : 830 types     -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
cables compatibility: 2038 types  -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Battery compatibility: 1196 types -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
ASIC compatibility: 112 types     -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Flex compatibility: 629 types     -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
TACFAC brand & model: 26921       -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Help codes                        -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
============================================================
Berry tool: 
Unlock by mep :256 mep supported  -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
Unlock by prd :8476 prd supported -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
Readinfo-MEP/PRD/SFI/APP          -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)     
Factory setting reset             -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Engineering screen code calculator-(PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
============================================================          
Nk tool:  
BB5; 
(Fbus)Sl1,Sl2,Sl3 SX4 Authorization  - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Read BCM Unique ID              - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Sl1,SL2,SL3 SD Repair          - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)    
(Fbus)SL1,Sl2 Simlock RPL            - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)SL1,Sl2 Generate Nck code      - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(No cable)SL3 NCK Calculator(AfterBF)- (PC/DONGLE-no credits)     
(Fbus&USB)Read PM(from-to address)   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Write PM(from-to address)  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Read full PM               - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Read PM 120                - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Read PM 308                - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)Read Ask                       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Write rpl                  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Counter reset (rapido)     - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)CHK                            - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Send NCK KEYB              - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Send NCK F-bus             - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)   
(Fbus&USB)Reset security code        - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Read security code         - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Set full factory defaults  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Reset Life timer           - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)  
DCT4;                  
(Fbus)Read PM(from-to address)       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)write PM(from-to address)      - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Read full PM                   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)Read PM 120                    - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)Read PM 208                    - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)    
(Fbus)Reset security code            - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(No cable)Generate mastercode DCT4   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(No cable)Calculate Unlock code      - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Write SL rpl DCT4++            - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Vibrator ON/OFF                - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Unlock RSA  DCT4++             - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(No cable)DCT4 IMEI RPL              - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits) 
BB5 & DCT4;
(Fbus&USB)Scan                       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)  
============================================================  
Cdma tool: 
LG:11models
Createunlock file  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
ZTE:1 model
Spunlock           - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
Readinfo           - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
============================================================
Support tool :  
Login for flashfiles 
Login for Credits
Distributer and Resseller list 
============================================================
Credits& activations :  
Tab where user can see the status of activations and help     
============================================================
Supported interface :  
UFS,JAF ,USB AND PROLIFIC CABLE        *Gsm Finder Dongle Ready ->  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Reseller Welcome Get 100 PCS For 1750 USD Free Shipping World Wide * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Official  Web: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

